# Joke of The Day



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Two Middle East mothers are sitting in a cafe chatting over a plate of tabouli and a pint of goat's milk. 
The older of the two pulls a bag out of her purse and starts flipping through photos. They start reminiscing. 
'This is my oldest son Mohammed. He would have been 24 years old now.'
'Yes, I remember him as a baby' says the other mother cheerfully.
He's a martyr now though' mum confides.
'Oh, so sad dear' says the other. 

And this is my second son Kalid. He would have been 21.'
'Oh, I remember him,' says the other happily, 'he had such curly hair when he was born'.
'He's a martyr too' says mum quietly.
'Oh, gracious me ...' Says the other. 

'And this is my third son. My baby. My beautiful Ahmed. He would have been 18, she whispers.
'Yes' says the friend enthusiastically, 'I remember when he first started school'
'He's a martyr also,' says mum, with tears in her eyes. 

After a pause and a deep sigh, the second Muslim mother looks wistfully at the photographs and says... 


'They blow up so fast, don't they...'


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

First off let me just say that joke was wrong................................ and second -_O- -_O- -BaHa!- -/O_- :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Good One :lol:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW.....that was FUNNY!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Two Middle East mothers are sitting in a cafe chatting over a plate of tabouli and a pint of goat's milk.
> The older of the two pulls a bag out of her purse and starts flipping through photos. They start reminiscing.
> 'This is my oldest son Mohammed. He would have been 24 years old now.'
> 'Yes, I remember him as a baby' says the other mother cheerfully.
> ...


This is the first time in this forum and first joke i have read in here. LMMFAO!!!!! :twisted:


----------

